# Ron Brown passed from this life this AM Oct 3



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

With great sadness I opened the email below, sent at 4:30PM EDT on Sunday Oct 3, 2010

Dear Friends, 
We regret to inform you that Ron passed away this morning in the comfort of his home with his family at his side. 
He enjoyed his association with all his "steaming" friends and we know that he is steaming on the big track in the sky.
We tentatively plan to have the funeral on Thursday, October 7th with the time to be announced.
Lunch will be served after the burial and anyone wishing to come to the house for a final steam-up in memory of Ron is welcome. 
If you can attend please contact us and we will provide the times and locations. 

Love, The Brown Family


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

My sympathy goes out to the Brown family. I never met Ron, but I feel like I knew him through "Steam in the Garden"


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna miss him. We've spoken on the phone a bit, never met in person


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 03 Oct 2010 04:41 PM 
I'm gonna miss him. We've spoken on the phone a bit, never met in person 

Me too Kent. I always renewed my SitG subscription via phone, and in fact just did so a few weeks ago. Ron was always quite warm and friendly, and we always talked about stuff other than the subscription. May God embrace and enfold a good man!


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I, like the others in this thread, knew Ron through dealings with the Magazine. At first, finding articles and back issues on subjects in which I was interested, and then through the interactions required to get my articles published. 

I always found Ron to be helpful and always a gentleman...I will miss him. I, for one, will be boiling water on Thursday, in his memory.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A sad day....I never knew Ron either, other than thru the SITG, although I got regular invites to the steamups living within easy driving distance of his house. Sadly circumstances kept me from attending any of them. My condolences to Marie and the family and I too will attempt to boil some water for ron on Thursday. Sadly while I will be off from work I'll be having some medical testing done and will not be able to travel. 

Chas


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I unfortunately never got the chance to meet Ron personally, I had spoken with him on the phone a few times regarding SitG, He was always very kind and a gentleman, he will be missed.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Fortunately, i did have the pleasure of meeting Ron in person, several times at Diamondhead and twice at steamups at his home. 

Ron was one of the founding fathers of small scale live steam in this country, but more than that, a truly wonderful person. He was happy to talk live steam with the most thumb-fingered neophyte, generous with his time and knowledge, and always good humored. He was the epitome of the fellowship on which this hobby is based. If not for his efforts, there would be far fewer people on this website and much less selection in Gauge 1 live steam. 

So think of a kind thought of Ron which next you play trains, and pass your thanks on to Marie. 

All the best, Mike


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Ron on the phone a few times when I was ordering Steam in the Garden and I was telling him about the track (I am building currently) and he sent me his subscription list for Florida to help me in my quest to find more live steamers in South Florida (he made me promise I wouldn't give it out but trusted me). Without him, This club track I am building might not have happened. 

I will also boil water for him on Thursday, I cant think of a better tribute!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be unable to boil water in tribute on Thursday (alas, the TSA frowns on that kind of thing at 35,000 feet), but will pay tribute over the weekend by watching the full-sized locos run between Orbisonia and Colgate Grove on the East Broad Top. My deepest sympathies to Marie and the family. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron was a long time friend and main stay for the hobby in the US 

He will be missed 
jim o


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

He was a good man who loved trains. 

Seems like a fitting epitaph to me. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron's funeral has been scheduled for Thrusday, October 7th. There will be a calling hour from 10am to 11am. The service will begin at 11am with the burial in Newark Valley to follow. After the burial there will a lunch back at the chruch followed by a steam up back on Ron's track for all who would like to join in.


The calling hours and funeral will be held at 430 Montrose Turnpike, Owego NY 13827 (The Chruch of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints building).


Marie's cell phone number is 607-624-0980 and Ken's is 607-624-0863. Feel free to call either if you need more info or directions.
The Browns.

.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Like most I never met Ron but he was helpful to me and getting in touch with one of the SIG contributors.
We will remember Ron tom.orow while "Steamin At Steve's"
I have told my spouse that when I pass I want my obit to read "Art"s Train has left the Station" for one better.
Prayers and thought are with you Marie.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss Marie. I never met the gentleman except through the magazine, Gordon Watson informed me on Sunday morning that Ron had been taken back to hospital.
He will be sadly missed even as far as here in Australia, and I suspect many other countries around the world.
My heartfelt condolances.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

most people don't know that he was George Ronald Brown. His dad was named George so the son used the middle name. For those who never met him, he would be described as "a good person".

I find it difficult to believe that he's gone. When I get an interesting email, I have to catch myself so I don't try to forward it to him.

I wonder what the magazine, *Steam in the Garden of Eden*, will look like.

.


----------

